# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Cutting is way more fun when you're WASTED

## bor

Here are some lean drink recipes:

SCOTCH SOUR
 2 oz Johnny Walker scotch
 1 oz lemon juice
 1/2 tsp Splenda sweetener
 Maraschino cherry

Shake the first three ingredients in a shaker with ice and pour into a chilled cocktail glass. Garnish with a maraschino cherry.



PINA COLADA
 1 oz Bacardi light rum
 1 oz Bacardi dark rum
 2 oz sugar-free cream of coconut
 1 oz sugar-free pineapple syrup (instead of pineapple juice)
 Pineapple wedge
Combine the first four ingredients in a blender with ice and blend until smooth. Pour into a hurricane or wine glass and serve with a straw.
Garnish with a wedge of pineapple (tiny umbrellas not required).


BLOODY MARY
 Juice of six limes
 1 tbsp celery seeds
 3 tbsp prepared horseradish
 1 1/2 cups pepper vodka, like Stoli Pertsovka, chilled
 2 quarts tomato juice
 2 tbsp hot sauce
 1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
 Salt and pepper
 Celery or cucumber slices

Combine the lime juice, celery seeds, and horseradish in a pitcher. Smash the mixture with the end of a wooden spoon. Add vodka, tomato juice, hot sauce, and Worcestershire sauce; season with salt and pepper; then stir. Garnish with celery or cucumber slice and serve over ice.



BULL'S EYE
 1/2 cup Cruzan Light Rum
 1/2 cup orange juice (although it can be hard to find, the red juice from blood oranges is ideal)
 1/2 cup peach nectar
 1/2 cup Perrier
Add the rum, orange juice, peach nectar, and Perrier to a pitcher and stir together until well blended. Divide the mixture equally between two highball glasses, each filled to the rim with ice. Serve immediately.

Recipe designed exclusively for Men's Fitness by Ted Allen, food and drink expert and co-star of Bravo TV's Queer Eye for the Straight Guy

WILD BERRY MOJITO
 1214 fresh mint leaves
 1 oz simple syrup*
 Fresh blackberries,blueberries, or raspberries
 Juice of one lime
 1 oz Cruzan Light Rum
 Club soda

Using the end of a wooden spoon, smash the mint, simple syrup, wild berries, and lime juice together in the bottom of a highball. Fill glass with crushed ice, add rum, and stir until the ice begins to melt. Top with club soda.
*To make simple syrup, bring an equal amount of water and artificial sweetener to a boil, stir, and allow to cool.



SANGRIA
 2 cups red wine
 2 cups club soda
 1/4 cup fresh lime juice
 1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
 1/2 cup Splenda
 1/4 cup Diet Tang or favorite Crystal Light fruit drink
 1 lemon, sliced into circles
 1 lime, sliced into circles
Mix the ingredients together in a large punch bowl. Refrigerate until ready to serve. Pour into glasses over ice.

----------


## bor

here are the Cals. and Carbs. for each.
SCOTCH SOUR
Cals. - 149
Carbs. - 6g

PINA COLADA
Cals. - 142
Carbs. - 2g

BLOODY MARY
Cals. - 217
Carbs. - 17g

BULL'S EYE
Cals. - 192
Carbs. - 31g

WILD BERRY MOJITO
Cals. - 97
Carbs. - 8g

SANGRIA
Cals. - 93
Carbs. - 5g

----------


## Dave321

cool post... I feel like getting retarded now...

----------


## AFGym7

yea, i usually drink vodka, club soda, and a splash of lime juice.. almost tastes like key lime pie and pretty low calorie and carb wise

----------


## SHRED

Perfect just in time for my Vegas trip on Sunday - you da man!!!!!!!

----------


## LAW

Just in time for my trip to South Beach! I'll get started on the plane. nice recipies

----------


## Giantz11

I am gonna be to bummer that brings up the effects of alcohol on cortisol and test?  :Evil2:

----------


## bor

> I am gonna be to bummer that brings up the effects of alcohol on cortisol and test?


Not just that, but it also stops all fat burning until all of the alcohol is cleared out of your system. Partypooper  :1hifu:   :Wink:   :LOL: 

 :LOL:

----------


## SHRED

Ok maybe I wont drink in Vegas - Damn......

----------


## bor

> Ok maybe I wont drink in Vegas - Damn......


Oh fvck that bro, you NEED to have some fun every once in a while!

----------


## Giantz11

Totally....I def don't do what I say as I'm gonna get shitty as hell tomorrow....Oh well!

----------


## likewize

You see, those small drinks would be good, except i would need like 10-15 to be satisfied, and that would defeat the whole purpose. It's weird, because I really don't like to drink. But I quit smoking weed the 1st of this year, and in a matter of a week, i became borderline alchoholic. Now I started again, and I haven't drank in weeks. I actually like to get a mean ass workout and burn a blunt...but, i'm way off topic, so i'm out...

----------


## Flex2winny

If you were to have one drink at night, say a vodka on the rocks, think it would be detremental?

----------


## Edward_Joel

I drink 151 Rum with Lemon Crystal Light and that's it. Iced Tea Crystal Light is good for Long Islands also.

----------


## Myka

> cool post... I feel like getting retarded now...


 :LOL:

----------


## spittin' 'n cussin'

i prefer to bulk with a 30 pack of Fatweiser a day

----------


## Kurz

> If you were to have one drink at night, say a vodka on the rocks, think it would be detremental?


yes :1laugh:

----------


## E.ZEE

Not to be a bummer.Don't forget about blood thining guys.

----------


## daspaceman

1 or 2 shots of Gin
1 slice of lemon
Ice 

... love it

----------


## Cardio Kitten

I love my dry vodka martini's...they cant be that bad right? vodka, vermouth, ...olive.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bor

> I love my dry vodka martini's...they cant be that bad right? vodka, vermouth, ...olive.


OMG is that YOU in your avatar? Coz if it is I'm coming to Calgary and fixing you a dry vodka martini RIGHT NOW  :Smilie:

----------


## lifterjaydawg

I made a bunch of that wild berry mojito on friday night and that tasted great. Thanks for the post.

----------


## bor

you're welcome  :Smilie:

----------


## suprman09

Anyone know where you can find the nutrition info on vodka and rum? For example bacardi and smirnoff?

----------


## Juciy Gear

siht saw a yrev doog tsop. I tsuj deirt meht lla tuo.

----------


## swizoleisdiced

I usually drink vodka/water with a lime, i wake up in the moring dry as hell.. almost dehydrated. never has had any effect on fat loss or weight gain for me, but i only drink like twice a week if that.

----------


## biggnik56

im all about bac/diet

----------


## ecto9

Alcohol's not for me. I get my kicks from nicotine gum!

----------


## gbh77

good post hate drinking beer when iam on.

----------


## Narkissos

great thread Idea.. Old though.

Anyone got some updated mixes?

When i indulge i have:

1 shot Remy Martin V.S.O.P... no ice. served @ room temperature

or:

1 shot Vanilla Rum.. w/ ice

Or:

Mount Gay Extra Old rum (black label) w/ diet coke & lime (optional)

Or:

Mount Gay Extra old rum on ice w/ one splash of angostura bitters (optional)

Or something along that line.

-CNS

----------


## novastepp

diet oragne soda, diet lemon lime soda, banana rum.

----------


## novastepp

http://www.barmeister.com/

LITERALLY, anything you could ever think of.

----------


## Narkissos

^^lol.. bookmarked!!

----------


## Canon7

bacardi superior + diet coke, someone (I forget who...) told me its 0 calories, not sure if its true, anyone?

----------

